# Hi from Sweden....



## Elle (Mar 10, 2003)

Hi,

I just joined this forum and I'd like to introduce myself .....or rather my cats!

I've got two lovely maine coons: one red tabby boy called Loppan and a black and white girl called Esme. 

Loppan is 2 years old, a big and heavy male who loves food. He's the philosopher in the house, spending most of his time figuring things out. He loves to play with shadows and light.

Esme is the little lady, quite tall and slim. She's always up to something, not resting a moment. The best food is boiled cod! She plays with real vivible things that one can catch and does not understand Loppan's passion for light and shadows...


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

Welcome elle! I love your cats names. Esme is a very elegant name for an elegant sounding cat. Its great to chat with people from all over the world.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Elle!


----------

